# 90471 vacine Administration and -59 modifier



## BENKA12! (Oct 3, 2018)

Hello,
Would someone please help me with the 90471 vaccine administration and the-59 modifier question? 
I am applying-59 modifier to the 90471 vaccine when the vaccine was given. However, I heard that since November 2017 this modifier should not be applied to the 90471 administration code. Is that correct? I tried to research but what I found is that only BCBS has that policy for not appling -59 to 90471 vaccine administration code. Can you please provide the guidance website or article if that is possible?
Thanks,
Benka


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 3, 2018)

For what reason do you need to use the 59 modifier on the 90471?


----------



## BENKA12! (Oct 4, 2018)

hi,
example: patient has a finger laceration. Ed physician did suture the laceration and did order the Td vaccine. The Td vaccine was administered by a nurse. so, i coded suture of laceration procedure and 90471 with -59.
thank you,


----------



## BENKA12! (Oct 4, 2018)

another example: xray done and Td vaccine. We are adding -59 to 90471 (Td administration).
i would like to know how other hospitals coding 90471 administration with xray, laceration procedure...
i am little bit confused right now after i red the article. 

thank you so much for any feedback,


----------



## KokilaVenkatesan (Oct 5, 2018)

Hi,
Please find below link for your reference.
https://www.carecloud.com/continuum/procedure-coding-when-to-use-the-59-modifier/

Kokila Venkatesan,CPC-A


----------



## BENKA12! (Oct 8, 2018)

thank you so much everyone for your help,


----------

